# Lieferengpass bei Kettenstreben?



## sigi0007 (31. Juli 2003)

Hallo!

Seit Februar 2003 darf ich nun ein Faunus Endurance mein eigen nennen. Vor gut einem Monat (...nach rund 2000KM) ist mir die Kettenstrebe im Bereich der Lagerung durchgerissen  
Ich hab das Rad daraufhin zu meinem Händler gebracht, der hat direkt die Strebe ausgebaut und zu Bergwerk geschickt. Seitdem warte ich auf die neue Strebe.
Meine Frage ist jetzt wann ich denn mit einer neuen rechnen kann, denn so langsam tut mir das Kreuz auf meinem Hardtail weh...

Gruß, Mark


----------



## Heimwerker King (31. Juli 2003)

Habe eine andere Sitzstrebe fÃ¼r mein Specialized Epic gebraucht. Lieferzeit < 5 Tage. 

Da bin ich doch zufrieden.

Lord 

Â­Ã´Ã¦{Ã§!Â¶ââââªââ¼Â¶Ãâââââââ²â¼ !"#$%&'()*+,-./01279:;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnthonyXIV (1. August 2003)

@  sigi0007:

sorry für die lange Lieferzeit, aber wir bei Bergwerk sind natürlich auch bemüht Reklamationen so schnell wie möglich abzuwickeln! Wenn ein Rahmenteil nicht vorhanden ist, geschweißt werden muß und anschließend noch pulverbeschichtet wird, kann natürlich schon eine Zeit vergehen. 
Das ist bei uns aber nicht der Regelfall (siehe Thread von Faunusbiker, der seinen Rahmen innerhalb v. 4 Tagen bekommen hat)). Ich denke Du hast die Strebe nächste Woche bei Dir und kannst wieder rückenschonend fahren!
Dafür bist Du (wenn Du mal in der Gegend um Pforzheim sein solltest, auf einen Capucchino eingeladen)  

Tja, lord61 gibts dies auch bei Specialized?   


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Brägel (6. August 2003)

kein Mensch will Kaffee statt Service oder Ersatzteilen. Die Welt jammert über zu wenig Unsatz und wenn man dann sein Geld (viel Geld) unters Volk bringt, beommt man innerhalb von Monaten nicht mal ein Ersatzteil. Ich finde das nicht wirklich amüsant.

wieso antwortet im Herstellerforum eigentlich kein Vertreter des Herstellers auf meine normalen Fragen (185 er Scheibe im LSD etc.)?


----------



## AnthonyXIV (7. August 2003)

@ Brägel, 

>> kein Mensch will Kaffee statt Service oder Ersatzteilen.

hmm, das sollte eigentlich auch kein Tausch sein, sondern eben Service! 
Kundennähe ist uns sehr wichtig und eine Einladung ins Bergwerk Haus gehört für mich dazu! 
Natürlich sind wir bemüht Anfragen und Reklamationen möglichst schnell zu bearbeiten. Wenns allerdings zu Lieferengpässen (Kettenstreben) kommt, können wir den Kunden nur vertrösten..... leider! 

Aber wir arbeiten daran....  

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## sigi0007 (14. August 2003)

Hallo liebes Bergwerk- Team!

So, mittlerweile ist es gut 7 Wochen her seit meine Schwinge bei euch eingeschickt wurde und ich hab noch immer keine neue!  

Letzte Woche Donnerstag hat mein Händler zwar eine von euch bekommen, bei der handelte es sich allerdings um eine 2002er Modell, also die falsche! In dem darauffolgenden Telefonat wurde zugesichert das ihr direkt (...noch am selben Tag) die passende Schwinge rausschickt.

Heute war ich wieder bei meinem Händler, immer noch nix da! Schlimmer noch, am Telefon hieß es man wisse noch nicht genau wann das Teil wieder lieferbar ist. Sagt mal, ist das normal bei euch das man solange auf Ersatzteile warten muß??? Bei meinem alten Cannondale hatte ich diesbezüglich nie Probleme.
Mir graut es jetzt schon wenn ich dran denk das ich meinem Hauptrahmen demnächst auch noch einschicken muß weil dieser unterm Lack ganz ordentlich am blühen ist... Aber der Trend geht ja bekanntlich zum Zweitrad 
Gruß, Mark


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. August 2003)

7 Wochen sind wirklich verdammt lange. Eigentlich könnte man schon langsam beginnen eine Wandlung anzustreben...


----------



## AnthonyXIV (20. August 2003)

@ sigi0007, 

die Ersatzschwinge ist fertig und bereits unterwegs! Zur Info: Du hättest auch die andere Schwinge verwenden können, denn der Unterschied Schwingen liegt nur in einem Frästeil! Wir machen bei Bergwerk auch keinen Unterscheidung zwischen 2002 und 2003! Änderungen fliessen nahtlos in die Serie über! 

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## sigi0007 (21. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von AnthonyXIV _
> *@ sigi0007,
> 
> die Ersatzschwinge ist fertig und bereits unterwegs! Zur Info: Du hättest auch die andere Schwinge verwenden können, denn der Unterschied Schwingen liegt nur in einem Frästeil! Wir machen bei Bergwerk auch keinen Unterscheidung zwischen 2002 und 2003! Änderungen fliessen nahtlos in die Serie über!
> ...



...mir ist schon klar das ich die andere Schwinge auch hätte verwenden können, allerdings ist die neue Version steifer als das alte Modell, also warum soll ich einen Rückschritt machen und mir die "schlechtere" einbauen?
Eine Frage hab ich noch: wie lange dauert es wenn ich meinen Rahmen zum pulvern einschicke? Dieser ist im Bereich des Flaschenhalters am blühen...

Gruß, Mark


----------



## peppaman (22. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sigi0007 _
> *...
> Sagt mal, ist das normal bei euch das man solange auf Ersatzteile warten muß??? Bei meinem alten Cannondale hatte ich diesbezüglich nie Probleme.
> *




jedem das seine...
one for the cannondale-statistics... 


eng wird´s überall mal. 

keep it greasy!

peppa


----------

